# DOSBox mit DFend leicht initialisieren



## Eiche (7. August 2008)

emm ja ist recht einfach erklärt sich alles von selbst im menu.

Spiel intigrieren Reiter "Profil"> "Hinzufügen..." oder "Hinzufügen mit Assistent..."

bei "Mounting" kann man auch Virtuelle Laufwerke erstellen für DOSBox(er schreibt immer in den als Laufwerk angegeben Ordner beim Speichern u.s.w.).
"Cycles" die stärke der im Emulator verwendeten CPU,bei zu schnellem Spiel lauf wert senken sonst immer 20000.

aber die meist Funktion erklären sich von selbst wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger über das Feld geht im Editor!
D-Fend Reloaded: Übersicht


----------

